# Homemade Shampoo



## Gaisy59 (Apr 4, 2019)

Hi everyone! I am looking for feedback on homemade shampoo. My hairdresser is not a fan as she has styled hair for women who have made their own. She tells me that their hair feels “coated” and not easy to work with.

Any comments?  Thanks


----------



## shunt2011 (Apr 4, 2019)

@Gaisy59 - are you talking about liquid, solid syndets or cold process soap being used as shampoo?   I would highly recommend checking out swiftcraftymonkey.  You will need to pay a small amount to access the site but it's so worth it for the information on formulating there.


----------



## Gaisy59 (Apr 4, 2019)

shunt2011 said:


> @Gaisy59 - are you talking about liquid, solid syndets or cold process soap being used as shampoo?   I would highly recommend checking out swiftcraftymonkey.  You will need to pay a small amount to access the site but it's so worth it for the information on formulating there.


Not sure what these women are using i just know my hairdresser doesnt like the results. Have you tried it yourself?


----------



## cmzaha (Apr 4, 2019)

If you are talking about using "soap" as shampoo I understand your hairdresser. It is also bad for hair and what most soapmakers, especially new soapmakers, seem to make as shampoo bars. If you are talking about a synthetic bar made with mild detergents refrain from using butters in it, since butters can leave a coating on the hair.


----------



## amd (Apr 4, 2019)

My hairdresser (who has done my hair for 24 years) has told me for YEARS that I have a film on my hair. This is due to trying various "natural" shampoos - including Monat, hair soap, baking soda with vinegar rinse, etc. I started using a syndet shampoo bar that I made in September. When I got my hair cut in March my hairdresser said "Oh thank god, you went back to being a normal person and using real shampoo." I told her it was my "homemade" shampoo bars, she was shocked. So results totally vary depending on what is used. I'm a fan of the syndet bars personally.


----------



## shunt2011 (Apr 4, 2019)

I tried bar soap and it ruined my hair.  I've also tried syndet in the past and it was okay. I have stuff to try to make my own syndet but haven't had time.    Haven't made liquid.


----------



## Gaisy59 (Apr 4, 2019)

cmzaha said:


> If you are talking about using "soap" as shampoo I understand your hairdresser. It is also bad for hair and what most soapmakers, especially new soapmakers, seem to make as shampoo bars. If you are talking about a synthetic bar made with mild detergents refrain from using butters in it, since butters can leave a coating on the hair.


Ahhhh and most diy sellers probably go in the “soap” and butter direction.



amd said:


> My hairdresser (who has done my hair for 24 years) has told me for YEARS that I have a film on my hair. This is due to trying various "natural" shampoos - including Monat, hair soap, baking soda with vinegar rinse, etc. I started using a syndet shampoo bar that I made in September. When I got my hair cut in March my hairdresser said "Oh thank god, you went back to being a normal person and using real shampoo." I told her it was my "homemade" shampoo bars, she was shocked. So results totally vary depending on what is used. I'm a fan of the syndet bars personally.


Well now this is interesting. Shunt2011 mentioned syndat as well.

I just did a quick review of syndet diy shampoo...seems like a lot of trouble to make something relatively close to what you can buy in a store. IMHO i think i will continue to use store products. I have found some brands that are without sulfites so it is a srep up i guess.

Thanks for helping me be a little more informed guys.


----------



## atiz (Apr 4, 2019)

Gaisy59 said:


> Ahhhh and most diy sellers probably go in the “soap” and butter direction.
> 
> 
> Well now this is interesting. Shunt2011 mentioned syndat as well.
> ...


It might seem like a lot of trouble, but the result can be actually super nice, plus most of the ingredients you can also use for other things. Making a bottle of nice shampoo takes about as much time as cooking a nice dinner -- and it definitely lasts longer! I have been using my diy syndet (liquid) cleansing conditioner for a while, and I love it. Probably not everyone likes this kind of thing, but it is really fun to experiment with all the various ingredients you can add / adjust. Not to mention the scent combinations you can come up with


----------



## atiz (Apr 4, 2019)

atiz said:


> It might seem like a lot of trouble, but the result can be actually super nice, plus most of the ingredients you can also use for other things. Making a bottle of shampoo takes about as much time as cooking a dinner -- and it definitely lasts longer! I have been using my diy syndet (liquid) cleansing conditioner for a while, and I love it. Probably not everyone likes this kind of thing, but it is really fun to experiment with all the various ingredients you can add / adjust. Not to mention the scent combinations you can come up with



ETA: my hairdresser has never complained, and if anything, my hair feels softer and cleaner since I have been using my own.


----------



## DeeAnna (Apr 4, 2019)

Gaisy59 said:


> ...seems like a lot of trouble to make something relatively close to what you can buy in a store....



I see your point, but my perspective is a little different. My scalp gets itchy and irritated from some detergents, so I've learned to read ingredients lists carefully to find products with detergents that work for me. And then there's the problem of taking the product home and seeing if it works well on my hair. The guessing game gets tiresome. 

When I make my own syndet shampoo, I know exactly what I'm getting. I probably spend less time and save more money by making my own 'poo that I know I'll use than by reading ingredients lists and buying product that I may or may not like.


----------



## amd (Apr 4, 2019)

Gaisy59 said:


> seems like a lot of trouble to make something relatively close to what you can buy in a store.


I agree with DeeAnna, in the long run I know what I'm using and I've saved money not having to try (and hate) purchased shampoos. I can make six bars of syndet (each bar lasts about a month) in about 25 minutes. So there ya go, in less than an hour I have an entire year's worth of shampoo and don't even have to put on pants to leave the house.


----------



## Lin19687 (Apr 4, 2019)

stalk @amd


----------



## amd (Apr 4, 2019)

@Lin19687 because I don't wear pants?


----------



## Lin19687 (Apr 4, 2019)

Bwahahaha.  because I just wanted to see what you were talking about

... back to your regularly viewing show.

btw, I have a Pixie cut so yes if you use regular handmade soap it leaves a film..... as in I don't need any product if I wanted to tease my hair up straight (I have uber straight hair).

I too just use cheap store bought shampoo.  Mainly because it is easier to use and with my hair cut it would take me a year to use up a 1 oz shampoo bar


----------



## Lin19687 (Apr 4, 2019)

p.s @amd  my Avator... I am the blk cat, you are the Tiger.



and put some pants on !


----------



## Gaisy59 (Apr 4, 2019)

Hmmmm something to think about then. If it doesnt take that long to make i would be willing to try making it. 

Would you send me in the right direction to learn what i need to do?


----------



## Gaisy59 (Apr 4, 2019)

Whoa nvr mind. I googled diy syndet shampoo bar and soapmaking forum came up ha ha ha. Thanks i will start researching.


----------



## cmzaha (Apr 4, 2019)

I am with DeeAnna, I make mine own syndet shampoo bars due to severe allergies and itchy scalp


----------



## Gaisy59 (Apr 4, 2019)

After seeing your posts and specifically the part where the itchy scalp is mentioned i have decided to research this more and give it a try. My moms scalp and my scalp have been itchy too.


----------



## earlene (Apr 4, 2019)

Okay, since I cut all my long tresses off and my scalp is itching horrendously, too, I am now also interested in a syndet shampoo bar! I never thought I would be!  You all got me thinking about it now with hope.


----------



## Nate5700 (Apr 4, 2019)

You folks with hair...life is so much simpler without it.

Actually, I've been wondering about this myself. I have very short and thinning hair so it's very easy for me to just rub a bar of soap on my head. On one hand, if it damages my hair, I probably don't have enough for anyone to notice and it won't last long before I trim it off. On the other hand, do I really want to destroy what little hair I have left? Hmm...


----------



## shunt2011 (Apr 4, 2019)

Nate5700 said:


> You folks with hair...life is so much simpler without it.
> 
> Actually, I've been wondering about this myself. I have very short and thinning hair so it's very easy for me to just rub a bar of soap on my head. On one hand, if it damages my hair, I probably don't have enough for anyone to notice and it won't last long before I trim it off. On the other hand, do I really want to destroy what little hair I have left? Hmm...



My husband has very short thinning hair and has been using bar soap for years now.  He likes it as he said it give his hair some body and fullness.  He likes one and done.  Ha ha.


----------



## DeeAnna (Apr 4, 2019)

Ditto for my DH. He is a chrome dome with fringe. 

He will use my syndet shampoo bar occasionally, but more often than not he uses regular soap. I'd prefer it if he didn't, because I can tell his hair is drier and rougher looking. Maybe others can't tell, but I can. But I don't say anything -- he's a big boy and can make his own choices.


----------



## Gaisy59 (Apr 4, 2019)

My thoughts Earlene are we itch now so if we can get it to stop all the better.


----------



## Sunnymi (Apr 5, 2019)

Gaisy59 said:


> Hi everyone! I am looking for feedback on homemade shampoo. My hairdresser is not a fan as she has styled hair for women who have made their own. She tells me that their hair feels “coated” and not easy to work with.
> 
> Any comments?  Thanks


For a while I was using my basic Olive oil and Coconut oil bar soap as a shampoo also and my hair stylist, who is also a good friend, loved how healthy my hair was. The only reason I quit using it was because I was going through my soap too quickly and at the time I was working full time and also had gone back to school so I didn't have as much time to make soap as frequently. Now that I have more time to play with my soap recipes again I am considering going back to it.


----------



## WeaversPort (Apr 5, 2019)

If you want a very easy, basic shampoo bar to experiment with, WSP has a recipe I've been using. 

http://www.wholesalesuppliesplus.com/handmade101/how-to-make-recipes/conditioning-shampoo-bars.aspx


----------



## Gaisy59 (Apr 5, 2019)

It seems like a very good response for the syndet bars, but now here is a question i just realized as i was getting my hair colored yesterday...how are the bars with colored hair?


----------



## amd (Apr 5, 2019)

I tweaked both the Conditioning recipe and the Moisturizing recipe from WSP and use on my colored hair. They don't strip out the color, if that's what you're worried about.


----------



## WeaversPort (Apr 5, 2019)

Gaisy59 said:


> It seems like a very good response for the syndet bars, but now here is a question i just realized as i was getting my hair colored yesterday...how are the bars with colored hair?



I use the WSP bar as it is and have no problem with my colored hair.


----------



## Gaisy59 (Apr 5, 2019)

Thank for your answers. Now i just have to buy all the ingredients. Kaching! Lol


----------



## Gaisy59 (Apr 5, 2019)

Sunnymi said:


> For a while I was using my basic Olive oil and Coconut oil bar soap as a shampoo also and my hair stylist, who is also a good friend, loved how healthy my hair was. The only reason I quit using it was because I was going through my soap too quickly and at the time I was working full time and also had gone back to school so I didn't have as much time to make soap as frequently. Now that I have more time to play with my soap recipes again I am considering going back to it.



I tried using one of my soaps but my hair felt heavy and not nice at all. So i think i will try the syndet bar and see hiw that goes.


----------



## Nate5700 (Apr 5, 2019)

So I bought a syndet bar on Amazon. Not homemade but no SLS and per the ingredients it looks like it has mostly the same stuff you folks are using. I washed what little hair I have with it last night. When I use soap on my head my hair gets kind of a waxiness to it, in what seems like almost a healthy way, if that makes sense? It made it feel fuller. This stuff didn't leave any sort of coating, not limp (not that you could really tell if I had limp hair) but just clean. I could go either way but if soap is so bad for your hair I might as well use the syndet (I already bought it after all).

I rubbed some in my goatee as well, which brings me to another question: Seems like the consensus is that soap is bad for your _scalp_. Is it OK for one's beard?


----------



## Gaisy59 (Apr 5, 2019)

Nate5700 said:


> I rubbed some in my goatee as well, which brings me to another question: Seems like the consensus is that soap is bad for your _scalp_. Is it OK for one's beard?



Lol sorry cant answer that one myself. Although age has given me a few extra chin hair its not enough to even try using soap there. Good luck maybe someone else can help you


----------



## amd (Apr 5, 2019)

Nate5700 said:


> Seems like the consensus is that soap is bad for your _scalp_. Is it OK for one's beard?


It's not just bad for your scalp, the high pH is damaging to your hair. Hair is dead so once it gets damaged it won't "heal" itself - despite what all those conditioner ads tell you.  That said, my hubby uses either regular soap on his beard, or if he remembers he'll use one of my shampoo bars. He regularly trims his beard, so I suspect if regular soap is causing damage, it's getting cut off regularly so it's probably not noticeable.


----------



## earlene (Apr 5, 2019)

I have known men who got dry flaky skin under their beards (the skin within the bearded area) when they used lye soap.  So you should watch out for that, *Nate*.


----------



## Nate5700 (Apr 5, 2019)

amd said:


> He regularly trims his beard, so I suspect if regular soap is causing damage, it's getting cut off regularly so it's probably not noticeable.



True. I've been lazy about trimming mine, but since I'm attempting to make shaving soap I've got some motivation to keep it under control.



earlene said:


> I have known men who got dry flaky skin under their beards (the skin within the bearded area) when they used lye soap.



I've noticed some flakiness on my nose after washing my face with my soap. Doesn't seem to be a problem in the beard area yet. I hope it doesn't become a problem, particularly where I'm shaving. I've used Taylor of Old Bond St. shaving soap and didn't have any issues back then, but I'd be disappointed if I couldn't use my own shaving soap. I'd probably just go back to a full beard rather than shave with conventional shaving cream.


----------



## cmzaha (Apr 5, 2019)

amd said:


> It's not just bad for your scalp, the high pH is damaging to your hair. Hair is dead so once it gets damaged it won't "heal" itself - despite what all those conditioner ads tell you.  That said, my hubby uses either regular soap on his beard, or if he remembers he'll use one of my shampoo bars. He regularly trims his beard, so I suspect if regular soap is causing damage, it's getting cut off regularly so it's probably not noticeable.


Yup, you cannot fix dead... If you have short hair cut regularly you will be cutting off any damage it does.


----------



## Trisher (Apr 6, 2019)

WeaversPort said:


> If you want a very easy, basic shampoo bar to experiment with, WSP has a recipe I've been using.
> 
> http://www.wholesalesuppliesplus.com/handmade101/how-to-make-recipes/conditioning-shampoo-bars.aspx



I would like to try this... but a kit is over $33 US and the shipping is about $40 US. That means  3 bars of shampoo cost about $100 Canadian. ( It would be even more costly to buy individual supplies and then not end up using them if you didn't like the bars or whatever!)


----------



## JuliaNegusuk (Apr 6, 2019)

I  always wondered what people did before synthetic detergents existed.  Did everyone just have one lifelong bad hair day!


----------



## Gaisy59 (Apr 6, 2019)

I have wondered the same thing Julia! Women have to wash their eith be it short or long.


----------



## Cellador (Apr 6, 2019)

I think people did use soap on their hair but they washed far less frequently than we do now- maybe once a month. They used other forms of hygiene (preening, brushing) to distribute excess oil. They also used wigs and kept their hair braided.


----------



## cmzaha (Apr 6, 2019)

Actual shampoo was invented around the 30's as far as surfactant. Before that soap based was used on the hair. My mom was working in a salon during WW2 and she alway said hair was not in good condition due to the unavailability of shampoo. In the shop she worked in at the time the owner had them dilute the shampoo really thin, and many folks had to go back to using soap on their hair and some shops had to use soap.


----------



## earlene (Apr 6, 2019)

Well, they didn't wash it as often, for one thing.  As a child I read a book about a girl's experience crossing the wilds of our early country in a wagon train.  She mentioned that they washed their hair monthly.  I don't recall any mention of what they used for hair washing, however, so I assume it was the same soap they used for washing the body, which was also done as infrequently.

Later I found recommendations published in a US newspaper circa 1902 or 1904 (there-abouts) that suggested women use Castille soap (flaked & mixed with water to produce a kind of paste) about every 2-4 weeks, if I recall.  So it seems the norm in the US was to use a plain mild soap for washing the hair.  I do believe the newspaper article talked about rinsing well, maybe 2-3 rinses, something like that.   

Maybe a hairdresser would have more knowledge about the history of hair washing.

And I am sure it may vary depending on continent and what was available.


----------



## WeaversPort (Apr 6, 2019)

Trisher said:


> I would like to try this... but a kit is over $33 US and the shipping is about $40 US. That means  3 bars of shampoo cost about $100 Canadian. ( It would be even more costly to buy individual supplies and then not end up using them if you didn't like the bars or whatever!)



What I recommend is taking a look at the ingredients individually, and then seeing what you can find. For example, I get my SLSa off Amazon, not from WSP



earlene said:


> Well, they didn't wash it as often, for one thing.  As a child I read a book about a girl's experience crossing the wilds of our early country in a wagon train.  She mentioned that they washed their hair monthly.  I don't recall any mention of what they used for hair washing, however, so I assume it was the same soap they used for washing the body, which was also done as infrequently.
> 
> Later I found recommendations published in a US newspaper circa 1902 or 1904 (there-abouts) that suggested women use Castille soap (flaked & mixed with water to produce a kind of paste) about every 2-4 weeks, if I recall.  So it seems the norm in the US was to use a plain mild soap for washing the hair.  I do believe the newspaper article talked about rinsing well, maybe 2-3 rinses, something like that.
> 
> ...



I used to work in the industry. We had elderly women coming in once a week for their hair to be washed, roller set, and brushed out. 

Washing hair daily seems to be more recent in the US (I can't speak to other countries)


----------



## atiz (Apr 6, 2019)

WeaversPort said:


> I used to work in the industry. We had elderly women coming in once a week for their hair to be washed, roller set, and brushed out.
> 
> Washing hair daily seems to be more recent in the US (I can't speak to other countries)


I would never wash my hair every day (or every second day as I do) before moving to the US. In most places in Europe it is still not the standard; I would wash it once a week and it was perfectly clean and fine


----------



## IrishLass (Apr 6, 2019)

Nowadays, I can get away without washing/conditioning my hair for about 4 days, maximum, before I really, _really _need to wash/condition it, because it starts smelling stale and looking oily/stringy/blech.

In my mid teens and up to my early 30's I needed to wash it every day or it was an oily mess. And from there up to about just a few years ago, I could get away with an every other day wash & condition.

Before puberty kicked in, once a week was the norm. 



WeaversPort said:


> I used to work in the industry. We had elderly women coming in once a week for their hair to be washed, roller set, and brushed out.



That's what I remember both of my grandma's doing- a once a week wash, roller set and brush out. And their hair stayed pretty decent looking for them all week long.


IrishLass


----------



## steffamarie (Apr 6, 2019)

I'm a twice a week hair-washer - usually Tuesday and Saturday - unless I get sweaty and grimy. If you call hair washing day "day 0" I'm usually on borrowed time by day 2. I can get away with it if I put it up and maybe use a little dry shampoo. Day 3 is when it starts looking pretty greasy. I suppose I COULD leave it longer, but I can't stand the feeling. Even dry shampoo doesn't make me feel better. 

I use Function of Beauty shampoo and conditioner, and I'll tell you, I really think it's worth it. I don't use very much as their shampoo is extremely bubbly, and a 16oz shampoo with an 8oz conditioner lasts me about a year. I also tried a syndet bar which was plenty acceptable. The conditioner bar I have to go with that is INCREDIBLE. I just adore it. I even use it on my face/body as a light moisturizer. Highly recommend trying out a homemade conditioner bar - I think WSP sells kits or you could probably buy stuff just as cheap at LotionCrafter or something. I'm much too afraid to use soap on my hair ever!!


----------



## Gaisy59 (Apr 8, 2019)

steffamarie said:


> I'm a twice a week hair-washer - usually Tuesday and Saturday - unless I get sweaty and grimy. If you call hair washing day "day 0" I'm usually on borrowed time by day 2. I can get away with it if I put it up and maybe use a little dry shampoo. Day 3 is when it starts looking pretty greasy. I suppose I COULD leave it longer, but I can't stand the feeling. Even dry shampoo doesn't make me feel better.
> 
> I use Function of Beauty shampoo and conditioner, and I'll tell you, I really think it's worth it. I don't use very much as their shampoo is extremely bubbly, and a 16oz shampoo with an 8oz conditioner lasts me about a year. I also tried a syndet bar which was plenty acceptable. The conditioner bar I have to go with that is INCREDIBLE. I just adore it. I even use it on my face/body as a light moisturizer. Highly recommend trying out a homemade conditioner bar - I think WSP sells kits or you could probably buy stuff just as cheap at LotionCrafter or something. I'm much too afraid to use soap on my hair ever!!




Steffamarie may I ask where you bought the syndet bar and the conditioner?  I really prefer to try before I buy if at all possible.


----------



## steffamarie (Apr 8, 2019)

Gaisy59 said:


> Steffamarie may I ask where you bought the syndet bar and the conditioner?  I really prefer to try before I buy if at all possible.



I bought them from AlaiynaBSoaps on Etsy but I believe she’s no longer selling :/


----------



## Lin19687 (Apr 9, 2019)

OK I used my soap for my hair today  It is a newer recipe and not as much palm or pko as before so not as 'thick' a residue.

I have a sinus infection so I was afraid to bend over to get the shampoo .


----------



## Gaisy59 (Apr 9, 2019)

Please post how it feels after a day or two. Would like feedback.


----------



## Andrew (Apr 9, 2019)

The 'film' on hair after using shampoo bars is from stearic and palmitic acids from the lye discount.  The way to make a shampoo bar with soap is to make the bar super hard so it does not gum up in the hair and also make sure all the stearic acid is saponified.  

I avoid detergents at all costs since I have very bad reactions to pretty much all of them.  They give me dermatitis and bad dandruff.


----------



## Gaisy59 (Apr 9, 2019)

Wow! So what do you use then to avoid especially the dermatitis?


----------



## Andrew (Apr 9, 2019)

soap.  i avoid palm and coconut.


----------



## Gaisy59 (Apr 9, 2019)

Well isnt that interesting. Im new to soaping and i thought you had to use coconut oil to get the sudsing effect.


----------



## Lin19687 (Apr 9, 2019)

There are other oils that contribute to suds..... PKO is one if you don't want CO


----------



## Gaisy59 (Apr 9, 2019)

Lin19687 said:


> There are other oils that contribute to suds..... PKO is one if you don't want CO



Ahhh yes palm oil.   I have stayed away from that mainly because of the damage being done.  When I started out soaping that is what I was using and I loved it!  Conscientiously I had to switch.


----------



## MGM (Apr 9, 2019)

A few years ago, I went no 'poo for about 4 months. I intended to use baking soda and ACV rinse but never got around to it  so I just rinsed my hair with water and occasionally conditioned and brushed it and that was it. It never looked bad or smelled bad (I asked around ) ; it was a bit heavier than normal  but held a style well. YMMV, but in terms of ease, it was great!


----------



## Goldy (Apr 11, 2019)

Andrew said:


> The 'film' on hair after using shampoo bars is from stearic and palmitic acids from the lye discount.  The way to make a shampoo bar with soap is to make the bar super hard so it does not gum up in the hair and also make sure all the stearic acid is saponified.
> 
> I avoid detergents at all costs since I have very bad reactions to pretty much all of them.  They give me dermatitis and bad dandruff.


So, this probably sounds dumb but how do I make sure all the stearic acid is saponified?


----------



## Andrew (Apr 11, 2019)

Goldy said:


> So, this probably sounds dumb but how do I make sure all the stearic acid is saponified?



soap at 0% lye discount then superfat.  this lets you choose which oil coats the hair


----------



## shunt2011 (Apr 11, 2019)

Andrew said:


> soap at 0% lye discount then superfat.  this lets you choose which oil coats the hair


Not doing CP.  HP or Liquid  you may get close.


----------



## Lin19687 (Apr 11, 2019)

Sustainable Palm and PKO is what I use.


----------



## Gaisy59 (Apr 11, 2019)

Unfortunately there are many articles that question “sustainable” palm farming and so i choose to stay away from palm products.


----------



## Goldy (Apr 11, 2019)

Thank-you @Andrew


----------



## Andrew (Apr 11, 2019)

shunt2011 said:


> Not doing CP.  HP or Liquid  you may get close.


there are ways to do it in cold process.


----------



## atiz (Apr 11, 2019)

Andrew said:


> there are ways to do it in cold process.


How???


----------



## steffamarie (Apr 11, 2019)

Here's a good thread about when to add superfat. Lots of discussion on the chemistry of soapmaking. The gist of it is that it's a real toss-up whether your special superfat oil will actually end up being left alone by the lye monster. People have tried adding at trace or just before pouring, but since the lye is still so active at that time, it probably won't help very much. 

If there is a way to do it, that would be fantastic! I've just accepted the fact that if I want to choose my superfat I ought to do HP.


----------

